# OMG OMG OMG I'm pregnant!



## chetnaz

I can't believe it. It wasn't planned. I was thinking that maybeeee in the future when the boys are older I'd have another one, but not now! They're only 19 months old. How will I cope. We have no space for another baby and we definately can't afford another baby. Shit.. Double shit... What am I gonna do now. Meltdown mode.:wacko:


----------



## TwoBumps

OMG! What fantastic news!!

You will cope just fine hun so don't worry, just take a deep breath and let the news sink in. The boys are 19 months old but in 9 months time they will be nearly 2 and a half which is the age my boys are now. By then they will be out of the pushchair, potty trained and much more independent than they are now!

These things always have a way of working themselves out, & I know that you will find the space & the money.

Shock aside, are you happy? I know you have talked about having another before. What does your DH think?

Big hugs x x x x


----------



## chetnaz

Not sure if I'm happy to be honest. I'm not unhappy. Just shocked. I usually know when I'm pregnant, even before I miss a period. This time, I hadn't a clue. Been exhausted, but I put that down to the boys. They still don't STTN and have been waking at least twice a night each lately, so I'm soooo tired and I just put it down to that. I have been broody and i never ruled out another baby and I would never get rid of a baby, so I'm sure I'll be happy once the news sinks in. Im just mainly really worried as money is very very tight at the moment. Hubby was made redundant and cannot work anymore (he has cerebral palsy and his condition has been getting worse), so thats whats wrrying me.


----------



## TwoBumps

Oh hun, I'm sorry your DH can't work anymore. Do you get much help or support from your family? Is there anyway you could work if your family could help out?

Sorry asking all these questions when your trying to get your head around things probably isn't helping :-s

We will all be here to help and support you anyway :hugs:


----------



## chetnaz

No my family dont live close by to help. Only my parents and their health isn't good so they cant babysit. I am trying to start a business from home (I make cupcakes) and hoping that will take off soon so i can make some extra cash. DH is in shock. If I wasn't so worried it would be funny. He keeps saying things like "another one.. maybe two. OMG triplets?" LOL.


----------



## TwoBumps

Lol, triplets!! Cupcakes is a great business idea, I know loads of my friends have been ordering them for their kids birthdays/christenings etc! Hopefully it will take off & take the (financial) strain off you a little bit.

How many weeks do you think that you are? x x


----------



## Eternal

congrats I can understand your stress, I have a 2 year old and 3 month old twins, arh! sometimes i want to scream, i do love it though but it certainly takes its toil on my heath (ive had something after another after another since they were born). I cope though and so will you.

But I do understand, I would be mega stressed right now if i were pregnant again, but I know you will get through it. Wishing you loads of luck!


----------



## chetnaz

TwoBumps said:


> Lol, triplets!! Cupcakes is a great business idea, I know loads of my friends have been ordering them for their kids birthdays/christenings etc! Hopefully it will take off & take the (financial) strain off you a little bit.
> 
> How many weeks do you think that you are? x x

Not too sure. I did one of those clearblue tests and it shows up as 3+ which aparently means 5+ according to the leaflet. I'm guessing around that time too, as I've been having regular periods except for the one i just missed. Its starting to sink in slowly now, but i'm still crapping myself.


----------



## red mom2b

That is big news! Congrats! Once it sinks in you'll be fine and start to get excited. The cupcakes sounds like a great idea. When do you go to the doctor?


----------



## chetnaz

red mom2b said:


> That is big news! Congrats! Once it sinks in you'll be fine and start to get excited. The cupcakes sounds like a great idea. When do you go to the doctor?

I'll be going to see my doctor next monday. I'm going to try and see if he'll send me for an early scan (maybe the fact that i have twins might convince him - although if he's on the ball he'll know that identical twins aren't hereditary so it may not work). My parents just came round and I told them and my dad said "I hope it's identical twins again"!! My dad loves my twins to bits as I think it reminds him of his twin brothers, but another set of twins - dont think I could cope!


----------



## chetnaz

double post


----------



## lizziedripping

Oh Naz hun, I know you're in shock, worry about coping, and feel totally overwhelmed by the news............but OMG honey it is BRILLIANT news :hugs:

This will somehow all fall into place, and there is nothing more wonderful than another addition to the family. You're a great Mum, and things usually happen for a reason and when the timing is just right - although it doesn't feel like that now. The twins will be 2+, a perfect age gap in my opinion. I'm thrilled for you all, and if you need anything, please ask. Xxx


----------



## chetnaz

Thanks Liz. It is a bit of a shock, but it's slowly sinking in. As you know, I was thinking of having one more sometime in the future, so i guess it was meant to be. I just hope that the little bean sticks now, as its early days. And I have to admit, I would LOVE a little girl, but of course first and foremost i just want baby to be healthy. x


----------



## _Vicky_

Wow congratulations!!!! You will be fine - I can only echo twobumps the difference in the boys now and at nineteen months is astounding and they are only just two.

You will be fine be it one, two or three x


----------



## arj

I think you'll be fine. I was in total shock when I found out my 3rd and last baby was going to be two babies! I even asked if there were two heartbeats almost hoping for the answer "no just one"... But now I have accepted it and seeing the two little babies in my tummy at the scan really helped and now I cant wait to have them both! 

It is highly unlikely that your baby will be twins again, maybe go and get your hubby the snip now tho?!!


----------



## Mom.to.Many

I think all of us feel that initial fear when we first find out we're pregnant. I felt the same way with each of my pregnancies. ALso, I think just coming out of a twin pregnancy is a bit traumatic but I am sure all work itself out. Its not like you are going to deliver the baby tomorrow... you have some time to adjust and make it work. I hope you end up with your little girl!


----------



## Debbie82

Congratulations:flower:

Whether you feel this has happened 3 years earlier than hoped or in my case 3 years later hoped I'm sure you'll look back and realise it was indeed the right time - just may take a wee while to realise :winkwink: xx


----------



## Mea

Huge. Congratulations!! If anyone can cope its you, you have always had great advice for me and I am sure you will be perfectly fine. 
I am so happy for you and a bit jealous I would love another one. Xx


----------



## chetnaz

I woke up this morning and did another pregnancy test. Still pregnant. Lol. Don't think it's sunk in yet. Still a little worried where I will put new baby and about the pregnancy (both previous pregnancies were difficult, the twins for obvious reasons, the first one as I developed pre eclempsia). Just want to have scan NOW so I know everything is fine so far.


----------



## TwoBumps

When my sister was first pregnant she was measuring big & tried to get a scan on the basis that I had twins & she was worried she was too. The doctor told her that they only give early scans now if you have a history of complications (ectopic etc) or if you don't know how pregnant you are. Therefore as you are not sure how pregnant you are, maybe try & use this to get an early scan to give you peace of mind x x x


----------



## Wind

Congratulations!! Give yourself some time. It will sink in before you know it. You are truly an amazing woman, and just like your boys this new baby will be immeasurably blessed to have you for a mom!!:hugs:


----------



## 17thy

I can totally understand your shock!! But congratulations everything happens for a reason and this little one wanted to come right now! :D


----------



## fuzzylu

must be a shock for you but wow congratulations. im sure it will all work out for your family. your boys will be much more managable by the time the new baby arives so things wont be as bad as you think.

im alittle jealous, so broody lol

xx


----------



## bek74

OMG is right, wow babe. I can only imagine your stress and concern, I never knew your hubby had CB, that and along with running a home and family and starting your business I can only imagine your fears and worries. Now your fb post makes sense about god only giving us what he thinks we can handle.
My elder 3 boys r close in age, I had 3 under 4 and granted none were twins but they were a lot of work, and yes your going to be exhausted, but your an amazing mother.
I admire your strength and devotion to your family, and has hard as this may seem at the moment, it will all work out.
xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

wow!!! congrats..you can do this :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Naz I didn't know you were preggars! Amazing news, congrats! You are superwoman, I'm not having anymore cos I could never handle it, haha! Am so so happy for you xxxx


----------



## chetnaz

Not sure about superwoman Nat, more like super crazy! lol. You have the perfect balance - one boy, one girl. I have always said that i was tempted to try one more time for a girl, but to be honest, this little bean took us by surprise. I wasn't thinking just yet. Everything happens for a reason. Kismet. So i'm going with the flow. x


----------



## Nut_Shake

chetnaz said:


> Not sure about superwoman Nat, more like super crazy! lol. You have the perfect balance - one boy, one girl. I have always said that i was tempted to try one more time for a girl, but to be honest, this little bean took us by surprise. I wasn't thinking just yet. Everything happens for a reason. Kismet. So i'm going with the flow. x

Definitely kismet. So excited for you :) xx


----------



## auntcarrie

OK, time for me to jump in and give you my support! You'll make it work, I promise. And believe me, I know what it's like to be conflicted when you first find out. Don't get me wrong, we were trying for #3 but in all reality I was pretty sure we couldn't get pregnant on our own, and then to find out it was twins again....

Anyway believe me, when him/her shows up, you won't be able to imagine life without them. My surpise second set truly completes my family. (They had me at "Waaaaa!"). (I hope you get that joke?). 

Hang in there, safe pregnancy wishes from this side of the pond. And I always say:

*FOUR IS THE NEW TWO!!!!!!*


----------



## chetnaz

Thanks aunt carrie, you did pop to mind when I found out. I guess if you can cope with twin toddlers and twin newborns I should be able to cope with one newborn (although hubby keeps joking it may be twins again!). I am feeling much more positive and very much looking forward to my first scan :)


----------



## lynne192

huge hugs hun its a blessing the shock will subside and you will cope x


----------



## genies girl

I haven't visited in a while ! Congratulations hope your head catches up with you soon !
You were inspirational when you first had your twins and you will continue to be for this one x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Congrats! Major shock I know! I have 11 month old twins and am 20 weeks pregnant! My twins are more like 8 months as they were born early so can barely sit up yet so when I found out I was unexpectantly pregnant I freaked! I am exited now but still finding it daunting at times! Time will help you get used to the idea :) plus being broody helps! Sorry to hear your dh can't work now due to his health but fingers crossed you can sort something to help ease that one stress you don't need!


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Congratulations on our pregnancy.

I am sure you will cope amazingly with another addition to your family. xx


----------



## vineyard

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Alwilan

I have been missing in action, and hadn't seen your news, congratulations fabulous news.

As a mum of 5, I can honestly say the more the better (although these are our last!!)


----------



## arj

When are you due? It is just the one baby isnt it? :D


----------



## chetnaz

arj said:


> When are you due? It is just the one baby isnt it? :D

I'm due on the 31 st oct. I went for an early scan at 5 weeks and it looked like just the one but my DH keeps telling me there's still time for the embryo to split for I'd twins again as he wants another set of twins! Mad man! tbh though, I was actually a little dissapointed myself when I saw only one in the scan, so I'm obviously as nuts as he is. I think once you have twins, you tend to naturally want to do things in twos. Lol. X


----------



## KELLYBD

Hi Chetnaz

I think I was a little bit the same when I saw just our little girl in there, and I don't know why lol as I was scared it might be two again :) I guess you go around feeling that little bit more special when you are carrying twins as it's not the NORM :) 

I'm still apprehensive as my baby is due 8th Aug and the twins won't be 1 year old till the 31st Aug. It just seems so crazy, two years ago all I was bothered about was my career and now I'm going to be a Mum of 3! xxx


----------



## fidgets mammy

isnt it funny how things work out for you. im a firm believer in fate and think everything happens for a reason. i used to be a right party girl, and always said i didnt want kids til i was 28 as i thought i was too selfish for one. then i fell pregnant at just as i turned 24 and miscarried and felt it was my aim in life to be a mum so tried for my son, he seriously is my life and i now feel i was built to be a mam. but i did enjoy my wild days. but i never seen myself with 3 kids but now i couldnt imagine it any other way. kids complete you.


----------



## KELLYBD

I so agree with you Fidgets Mammy :) I actually think I burnt myself in the end. I started partying at 16 and finished partying at hmmmmmm probably 29. I never thought I would ever have children, I always used to say "if I haven't had them by 35 I'm not having any" and to be honest it never phased me, I never had broody moments, I was just bothered about having a sports car, having a tan and nice nails and having my hair highlighted once a month. Looking back now I never thought I was so superficial but now after becoming a Mum, me and OH coping on the breadline, no tan, no nails, grey hair coming through............ I never been happier :) Nothing matters to me like that anymore, I can barely be bothered to stick my make up on most days :) those two little people have changed me so much I even "feel" like a kinder more considerate person nowadays and I actually love the person I am now instead of the drunken, argumentative, dolly daydream I used to be xx


----------



## fidgets mammy

He he that was me. I used to live for nights out, spent a fortune on clothes always looked immaculate. Lnow i dye my own hair get it cut once a blue moon and spend all my money on finn. And i toovhave a different outlook. My oh wasvthe same. We were both popular and made the most of it. Yet now we adore our life and people say werevthe perfect family. My friend told me that im the mam she looks yp to be like. That makes me so happy. People used to want my hair cut or shoes. Ha ha.


----------



## arj

How old are you now fidgetsmammy? I am just gone 27 and will have 4 kids! Not the life I expected but when I was 20 I was married and started trying for my 1st baby at age 21 thinking it could take up to a year to fall pregnant.... 2 weeks later I got a bfp! I actually take more care with my appearance now than I ever have because before kids I was a bit over weight and clothes were just there to cover my flaws. Then after kids I got thinner and LOVE clothes now!! :D Well not so much right now obviously but in general!


----------



## fidgets mammy

im 30. 31 this yr. i still get asked for i.d though. i got married last yr after 7 yrs together to my soul mate. we used to play together as kids then got together when i was 21, he left me for someone else, and i never got over him, i went out with other people but it never worked, i told people that hed one day realise i was the for him(i didnt believe it), and hed come back. he did!! i was amazed, everyone said i was a fool to take him back, only a few people told me to go for it, well weve never bn apart in 7yr, have finn who is 5 and twins on the way so i guess somethings are meant to be. 

i still take care of myself, i have to my oh is stunning, but i dont spend the selfish amounts i used to. i put make up on every day and ensure my clothes match, but catch me ona bad day and god im a clip. 

i think my life just has a meaning now, i honestly was a bit wild, out thurs fri sat and sun nights, go to work come home, go to bed and do it all again. oh was the same, he was a bar manager and got LOADS of attention and knew it, i was the pretty cute (hate cute)girl, a bit stuck up at times, so i suppose we fitted well. 

im still a bit stuck up-ha ha -well standards i call them-but we laugh at how we used to be. my oh is a much nicer person now than he was. 

go back ten yrs and i would never had guessed id have 3 children. but i wouldnt channge a thing.


----------



## ahbon

Just seen this - you are truly blessed Chetnaz - congratulations! We would love to have another 1/2/3 etc but highly unlikely :(


----------



## chetnaz

ahbon said:


> Just seen this - you are truly blessed Chetnaz - congratulations! We would love to have another 1/2/3 etc but highly unlikely :(

Thank you ahbon, I feel blessed. X


----------



## fidgets mammy

are u going to find out whatsex the baby is?


----------



## chetnaz

fidgets mammy said:


> are u going to find out whatsex the baby is?

Yep, I'm too impatient not to. I found out with all my boys too. Although I've decided I'm not going to tell anyone. I want to be able to announce the baby's gender with the bit announcement. I have my first scan tomorrow morning, can't wait!


----------



## fidgets mammy

Good luck for ur scan


----------



## ClairHawkins

Hope you have a good scan!!!


----------

